# Links to Lightroom Develop Presets



## Denis Pagé

Moderator Note: Since Denis took the time to put this together for us, we decided to "immortalize" it here in the Tips & Tricks form.
I'm going to leave the thread open for posting at present. Feel free to post additional 'preset' links, perhaps with a (very) short description.

To make for easier organization: if you want to discuss something here, start a new thread in a pertinent discussion forum.



Lightroom Presets by various LR Gurus and others
Free Lightroom Presets & Where to Find Them
Heather Green Adobe Lightroom Free Presets
Adobe Lightroom Killer Tips' Presets
Jack Davis' Presets
Steller Presets
Seim Effects Presets
Kubota Lightroom Presets
Steller Time Presets
http://www.onethirdstop.com/
http://inside-lightroom.com/ LR Guru Richard Earney

EDIT 2010-12-22: Deleted obsolete links and updated others...


----------



## Richard Earney

Also
http://www.flickr.com/groups/lightroompresets/
http://www.flickr.com/groups/presets/
http://www.flickr.com/groups/adobe_lightroom/discuss/


----------



## davidmknoble

Black and White Filter Presets as discussed in the forum article: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=2662.'

http://outdoorimages.fineart.googlepages.com/DevelopPresetsBnWFilters.zip


----------



## Denis Pagé

OneThirdStop Nikon D2X, D2'' and D3'' presets.


----------



## Denis Pagé

The Ultimate Free List


----------



## Joop Snijder

Lightroom presets & photoshop actions:
http://www.joopsnijder.com/photoshopfx


----------



## gmitchel850

*Several Lightroom Preset Collections*

I hope this is the correct forum . . .

I have several Lightroom preset collections. They're all large collections. They're all free.

TLR B&W Conversion Lightroom Presets
TLR B&W Split Toning Lightroom Presets
TLR Color Split Toning Lightroom Presets
TLR Cross-Processing Lightroom Presets
TLR Digital Velvia Lightroom Presets
TLR Faux LOMO Preset for Lightroom 2

You can see descriptions here:

http://www.thelightsright.com/view/LRPresets

If you're like me and you use Lightroom together with Photoshop, you might also be interested in identical presets for Adobe Camera Raw:

http://www.thelightsright.com/view/ACRPresets

Enjoy!

Mitch


----------

